# teen girl diary of girl on the rails, fiction...



## foxtailV (Sep 11, 2014)

Anybody seen this written by a female LA HBO screenwriter 4 The Newsroom. Found at Barnes and noble.


----------



## landpirate (Sep 11, 2014)

"Tween Hobo is only twelve, but a hard twelve" Tween hobo in reality would probably be a dead twelve year old.


----------



## Art101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sounds like good fiction,but ya never know.


----------



## foxtailV (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah she starts out catching on the fly and climbs up on top of grainer just as there going into a tunnel...she prostrates herself before the dark doorway can claim her , chokes on smoke , exclaims her lungs on the upswing and look looz to see some 30 something hobo up on the roof , falls in love , and roadogs with him, lol... This book will see oogles coming for years to come...haha


----------



## fawn (Sep 12, 2014)

'...featuring a young spunky girl who packs up her glitter pens and sneaks out of math class one Monday afternoon to traverse the railroads in search of freedom, adventure, and her own personal obsession: Justin Bieber tickets.'

oh


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2014)

fawn said:


> '...featuring a young spunky girl who packs up her glitter pens and sneaks out of math class one Monday afternoon to traverse the railroads in search of freedom, adventure, and her own personal obsession: Justin Bieber tickets.'
> 
> oh


After reading that I had to go look it up on amazon:



> A hilarious and irreverent illustrated book based on the popular Twitter feed (@tweenhobo), featuring a young spunky girl who packs up her glitter pens and sneaks out of math class one Monday afternoon to traverse the railroads in search of freedom, adventure, and her own personal obsession: Justin Bieber tickets.
> 
> Get ready to laugh and learn with the littlest hobo. She’s only twelve years old, but a “hard twelve.” You’ll meet her friends: Stumptown Jim (a hero who tried his best to homeschool her on the road); Tin Cap Earl (who’s always up for shooting a “Call Me Maybe” parody video in a graveyard); Toothpick Frank (who loves Pinterest); Salt Chunk Annie (a “woman of the night,” whatever that means) and Hot Johnny Two-Cakes (who Tween Hobo swears she does NOT have a crush on).
> 
> ...



Somebody fucking shoot me. The amazon reviews are also obviously by friends of the author (there's 5 reviews total).

Now that I think about it, this could be an excellent trolling opportunity for the amazon user reviews section.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Dec 16, 2014)

If you want some hobo fiction all you have to do is go to the wooden stairs on the river walk in nola and listen. Bullshit flyin all over the place.


----------



## Art101 (Dec 19, 2014)

lol


----------



## Art101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Or Black Coffee in Seattle.


----------

